# Fallschirmjager "splinter" paratrooper smock



## KittyCat (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking for the sewing pattern of a Fallschirmjager " splinter" paratrooper smock, also known as a "bone bag". I do not want to purchase a new ($105) or old (@ $4500, excellent condition) smock as the cammo pattern does not meet my need. i am interested in the design because it is battlefield tested, light weight, very spacious, a proven rugged design, warm in the winter, cool in the summer and full of internal and external pockets. Such an article of clothing could be useful as a compliment to other clothing in an outdoors situation.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't heard of it before, so, images to the rescue ..


----------



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

ok, if we strip away the camoflage... you're basically left with a good ole field jacket. Correct?

Have you thought about... Safari clothing.
Here's what I came up with:









http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/safari-jacket-022013 - $5.99 for the pattern

Fishing vests: ??? just add sleeves?

















I looked at google images of Fallschirmjager smocks and the patterns above are about as close as I could come. You can mix and match pockets to get the pockets you'd want. The fishing vest has the zippered front, though, and I like that... altering the safari pattern to accommodate a zipper is doable. Adding buttons for a removable winter lining is probably pretty easy to do as well. Just be sure to make your exterior coat large enough to accommodate for the extra bulk.

At least this might give you some ideas on how to tweak modern patterns to meet your needs. Hope it helps!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a Fallschirmjäger Jump Smock Splinter B Camo.


----------



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> This is a Fallschirmjäger Jump Smock Splinter B Camo.


The strips of fabric diagonally on the shoulders... are those hidden pockets as well?

I've never seen a Fallschirmjager Jump Smock in person to feel and investigate inside and out, so I have no idea what type of fabric or functionality they present. I don't own the pattern for the safari jacket I posted, but with some modifications I think it could be a really close pattern.

1. don't gather the waist line or the hem with the elastic 
2. lengthen the tails on the bodice front and back to the desired length.
3. Adjust the placement of the pockets, some interior, some exterior.
4. Instead of sewing the pockets on the outside of the garment, as in the Burda pattern, installing zipper pockets, trim the flaps back and sew on as usual to protect the zipper.

What do you think *Grimm*? You still sew a bit don't you?
I owned a fabric store and have sewn a lot in a previous life.
Thinking maybe I should bust out my machines and dust them off a bit.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the old Belgian tea bag in the first pic.I think RONSSURPLUS used to have the ponchos in that pattern.


----------

